# Zymöl Vintage vs. Zaino side by side test



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

I was a bit bored today as well.
I had washed the car yesterday and then given it a quick spritz over Zaino Z8 Gran Finale detail spray and the car was looking just as good as when the Zaino went first went on 5 months ago. Now that might sound really good to most people, but to me it is a little frustrating as I have loads of other gear on my shelves I want to use:










I particularly want to crack open my Zymöl collection:










4oz sample size jars of Carbon, Concours, Destiny, Atlantique and Vintage  
...... and I also have this:










which is an 8oz jar of Swissol mystery. I have had this a few years, hence the original Swizöl packaging, before the start of the Zymöl vs. Swissol wars (I can't see why Zymöl got upset by the packaging of their competitor's waxes can you  - talk about looking for a fight :lol: )

Anyway looking for any excuse I gave the car a close inspection under the Brinkman swirlfinder. I found some marring on the driver's side wing, courtesy of the neighbours cat trying to find somewhere warm to park it's fluffy backside :wall: There were also a couple of fine marks on the driver's side of the bonnet left by the same animal as it fled in fear of it's life before it even got a chance to make itself comfy  - it hasn't been back, so deep are the emotional scares imprinted in it's little brain :thumb:

So I cracked out some Menzerna Final Finish PO85RD on a Meguiars Finishing Pad on the Metabo using the Brazo pinnacle technique with a maximum speed of 1300rpm. This took out 90% of the defects after the first set of passes, another set of passes and all had gone and leaving a lovely high gloss finish. This shows that you don't always need a particularly abrasive polish, just a bit of patience. Sorry for the lack of photographic evidence, but I wasn't really expecting to do anything when I popped out to the garage "for 5mins"  . Luckily I have a very understanding wife!

So after the polishing I went over the wing and about 1/4 of the bonnet with HD Cleanse. I don't find this as easy to use as Swissol Cleaner Fluid and can't say that it did any better a job either - maybe I will have to persevere and discuss my technique with other Zymöl users? Then I chose to have a go with the Zymöl Vintage applied by hand. This was really nice to use, and by far the easiest paste wax I have used for hand application - maybe that was the HD Cleanse underneath? A little really does go a long way and getting a nice even coat was quite easy. Left it to cure for 5mins or so before buffing off. Then went back and tried a bit of highlighting on the crease & detail lines in the panel - I left this for a good hour before buffing off with a spritz of Field Glaze as it had become quite well bound by then. Lastly a quick wipe down with Field Glaze on the paintwork that had been treated.

Here are some afters - remember just the driver's side wing and about a quarter of the bonnet on the driver's side received the Zymöl Vintage, the rest is still wearing the Zaino.


























Yes it looks good but so does the rest of the car in my opinion. A couple of hours after doing this I went up to a Club GTI meet at a local pub and the sun even came out for a bit. Sorry I left my camera behind  
I asked a few of the other guys who are into detailing to guess which panel had the Zymöl Vintage telling them the rest of the car had a 5 month old application of Zaino. Only one out of five guessed correctly and to be honest I don't think I would have been able to tell either.

This I have found very interesting. Most surprising is how good the finish is with the Zaino Z5Pro / Z2Pro combination topped with Z8 that even 5 months on it cannot be differentiated from the premium carnuba finish of Zymöl Vintage. Maybe the Zymöl finish will improve with a little more time, which is something I have seen with this type of finish before.

Don't get me wrong I do intend to do the rest of the car with the Zymöl Vintage at some point in the near future. In fact I was intending to bring my Zymöl gear along to the meet at Parc Ferme in a couple of weeks time as hopefully I will get a few pointers into getting the most from. I will leave things as they are for the time being so that the rest of you can see what you think then.

Oh well that past a few hours of the day


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks great Glyn   

There really is an art to applying Zymol products and today we found out we were usinr too much HD-Cleanse, having John show us how to use the m correctly has changed how I felt about the products.

John and the Zymol guys will be around to show you whats what on the 11th :thumb: and I'll get to see some Vintage on a car in the flesh


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

This continued comparrison report will be very intresting to see, the car (as always in your posts) looks great, but i do have a slight fetish for the car and colour choice.

But as a man used to the carnuba type finish and still rather liking it. I recently used some Carlack AIO and SG followed with some Sonus Glanz spray (I know not in the same league as the Zaino) and although i could tell a big difference in the finish I rather liked it. 

The plan in the summer, for my motorway hack, will be to get a few coates of SG on then top with Vintage (also testing the has to be over HD principle) for outright durability.

I'll await your thoughts on the Vintage, as i'm sure you'll be looking at both wings in all light types and at every opportunity.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Great write up mate :thumb: 

What we always find is that it takes more than a panel or two to fully appreciate the difference when the Vintage is applied, you have to stand back and have a good look 

Not everyone will be convinced though and we dont expect to ever convince everyone either, but we believe it is a very, very good wax


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

I am sure you are right Clark. I don't think I have given it a fair crack yet. Like I said I will take my Zymöl along to the Parc Ferme meet and weather permiting do some larger areas. One thing is for sure it was a lovely wax to use and much quicker than the Zaino to get the results.
I am also frustrated by the general orange peel in my paint which is stopping me reaching perfection at present.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Great insight Glyn and car is looking as great as ever

I do love zymol as much as the next man - no, more so! I am slowly collecting my way through the range and do really love it. I however hand on heart cannot tell it apart from some other much cheaper LSP's. 

That however will not stop me buying more


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

GlynRS2 said:


> I am sure you are right Clark. I don't think I have given it a fair crack yet. Like I said I will take my Zymöl along to the Parc Ferme meet and weather permiting do some larger areas. One thing is for sure it was a lovely wax to use and much quicker than the Zaino to get the results.
> I am also frustrated by the general orange peel in my paint which is stopping me reaching perfection at present.


Sounds like a wet sanding job!!!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

again, alot of it is down to how good your eye sight is in my opinion, i'm sure if i posted my car on here with 50/50 and then vintage, not many would be able to tell the difference, but in person you would see a slight "shimmer" that the vintage gives (we definitely saw this on the black S2000) 

there's also the durability in its favour too though i guess


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Brazo said:


> Sounds like a wet sanding job!!!


remember and post pics when you guys have done it   :lol:


----------



## Tyler Owen (Apr 30, 2006)

A credit to Zaino really !! 

Very tempted to give it ago, but the syringes scare me :doublesho: :lol:

Just a question, Do you have to use Z2 PRO/ Z5 PRO before Z6 & Z8

Just thinking is it 100% necessary or will other Polishes do 

Sorry never really looked into Zaino till now


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I'd always intentionally never looked at the Zaino threads as i knew i'd end up spending more money! at least now i get Vintage for nothing so i'm not bothered lol


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Tyler yes you do have to use the z5, z2 they are the sealants, z6 and z8 are simply detail sprays.

Atlantique certaintly made the wifes car shimmer!! And very durable!!!


----------



## Tyler Owen (Apr 30, 2006)

Ahh i see !! Like i said a Complete Newbie to Zaino  

Learn something everyday !! :thumb: 

Would still like to give it a go though


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Very impressive Glyn, can't wait to see the car at Parc Ferme!

It is a testiment to Zaino that it can perform in the same league as Vintage, as you know I am truely impressed with Zaino and I know through experience that the finish is right up there with the finest LSPs.

I do agree with Clark that to truely appreciate a wax you probably need to do more, perhaps finishing off the bonnet is something best tried in a few weeks with the guidance of the Zymol experts on the day? 

I don't see a massive difference in the finish between Zymol and many other waxes, but as Brazo says, it will not stop me from adding some to the collection!

I do find Zymol impressive and I do like the finish alot!

No wonder Zymol went to court with Swissol, can't believe that tub! 

Drool at that Zymol/Swissol too!


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

I Want/Need/Am Going To Steal Your Car! :doublesho


----------



## giarc (Feb 8, 2006)

Clark said:


> again, alot of it is down to how good your eye sight is in my opinion, i'm sure if i posted my car on here with 50/50 and then vintage, not many would be able to tell the difference, but in person you would see a slight "shimmer" that the vintage gives (we definitely saw this on the black S2000)
> 
> there's also the durability in its favour too though i guess


I guess there would be a difference Clarke but as you said it will only be a slighy shimmer - which your paying a few k more for! Although until I try some I cannot comment! I do see the same shimmer from my destiny over cheaper stuff so can understand what you mean.


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

My audi is orange peely too, it pisses me right off, but dont really want to wet sand it 
The RS4 looks awesome as always. Up the VAG 

orange peel:


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

That car looks awesome and lovely finish 

About the swizol tub. I believe they were the same company at one point, hence the identical tubs.



> But as a man used to the carnuba type finish and still rather liking it. I recently used some Carlack AIO and SG followed with some Sonus Glanz spray (I know not in the same league as the Zaino) and although i could tell a big difference in the finish I rather liked it.


It's definately in the same league! Just one has much better marketing


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Andy - looking at that shot of the side of your car looks like both our cars have a similar finish in terms of orange peel. Like you I don't fancy wet sanding the whole car!


----------



## Offyourmarks (Jan 4, 2006)

GlynRS2 said:


> Andy - looking at that shot of the side of your car looks like both our cars have a similar finish in terms of orange peel. Like you I don't fancy wet sanding the whole car!


very interesting read glyn - always up for insights on a side by side.

I must admit to not being bothered at all about orange peel though - I tend to prefer cars to look 'factory' as opposed to flat finish, plus the >10 microns or so to remove it would be a real compromise on the cc integrity. Each to their own though really mate.

Thanks for the post - great read.:thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

your car is very nice, and you garage. 
you say you can see the diferance but dose it feel diferent to the rest 
would be interesting to see if you notice any diferance when you wash it

also where can you get the 4oz zymol samples from there are a few i want to buy would like if i could get hold of some 4oz before choosing


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Your car as always looks supberb! 

Very interesting post also, I'd love to see, up close, a side by side of Vintage/Royale/Solairs alongside a much cheaper Zymol wax like Destiny to see the difference there, and also alongside one of my fav waxes, Victoria Concours... Alas, I just cannot afford the outlay on such a wax at the moment, but one day maybe. :thumb: Interesting that folk found it hard to spot the difference, but I guess the whole car would ideally need to be done, or more of it at least to get a true reflection of the wax performance... Still good to ear you initial thoughts and impressions of the wax though, Glyn, thanks for taking the time to post this. :thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

james b said:


> also where can you get the 4oz zymol samples from there are a few i want to buy would like if i could get hold of some 4oz before choosing


They used to be something of a bargain (relative to normal Zymol prices), seeing as the pots are half the size of a full size pot. Johnnyopolis sold some of the last ones available about a year ago ~£120 for a kit with a pot of Carbon, Concours, and Destiny together with a 250ml of HD Cleanse, Clear and MF cloth. I then manage to find a similar kit with Destiny, Atlantique & Vintage for £250. This seems a lot until you realise that a 8oz pot of Destiny is £400. 
Unfortunately Zymol have stopped selling these. Largely due to people buying them and then selling the sample pots on ebay at huge mark up.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

car looks great as always


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

giarc said:


> I guess there would be a difference Clarke but as you said it will only be a slighy shimmer - which your paying a few k more for! Although until I try some I cannot comment! I do see the same shimmer from my destiny over cheaper stuff so can understand what you mean.


yep, very true, but from a business point of view (i.e Polished Bliss) it eventually becomes very cheap for a very good wax


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Great write up. Can mirror you your findings with the HD Cleanse v the Cleaner fluid, find the later lot's more user freindly and half and half panels nothing in the two looks wise.

Out of the higher end of waxes (not fortunate to have access to the real high end stuff!) that I own looks wise I am finding Saphir/Best of Show/Concours, add only a little in the looks over Onyx/Souveran/CG 50/50. What they do seem to give is a lot nicer surface feel.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice writeup Glyn and interesting findings. I'm going to try to make the Parc Ferme meet as it'd be good to catch up and I'd be happy to show you *my* techniques on using HD-C as they're working very well for me. I'm more interested to see how Zymol stacks up durability wise on the RS4 - please keep us updated :thumb:


----------



## squeal (Mar 3, 2006)

awesome car!!and extremely well kept-zaino is amazing-and reading your post against the zymol i would like to see the zymol after the same length of time,that would be a total comparison.i feel the zaino is untouched with durability and if you struggle to notice the difference after a fresh coat on top of the wing then it is saying alot for the zaino-it is truly outstanding and i feel the best value product(even if it is twice the price here compared to the us).for those on here who spend their time primarily detailing other persons cars then zaino should appeal to them as the finish is amazing,the durability is almost ridiculous if maintained correctly and nothing sticks to it!!great car and great test-i look forward to your findings!!


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Regardless of the look Glyn, as your car always looks awesome to me. Think how nice it'd make a sunny Sunday morning spent hand applying Vintage lovingly to the curves of your car.

I can't think of many better ways to spend a Sunday.:thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

^^morning with vintage and afternoon in the pub :thumb:


----------



## chris_20 (Sep 7, 2006)

man your car is stunning!!!


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Brazo said:


> ^^morning with vintage and afternoon in the pub :thumb:


Now there's an Idea


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Brazo said:


> ^^morning with vintage and afternoon in the pub :thumb:


Sounds good to me, a perfect day :thumb:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

Great write up! its really hard to tell the difference! I want to give Zaino a try especially the Z8 spray.


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Great write up, great car, looks ace as always. I'm never sure what the best method is for side by side LSP tests - I think a tape line might be easier to see any differences, as panel edges and blurred edges probably help to mask a lot of subtle differences. No doubt the Zaino is a seriously impressive range of products; the only other products that come close in my opinion in terms of durability and looks are Werkstatt Acrylic. I think Clark hit the nail on the head with the shimmer comment; what Vintage (and I guess other high end carnauba's too) gives in my eyes that other LSP's can't match is a vibrancy to the finish that makes the paint look alive. Images don't seem to capture this, it has to be seen with the naked eye, and even then it's a whole car type of effect, so understandable that the above test went undetected by many who viewed the results. What we need is another identical RS4 for a proper side by side comparision! Any volunteers!


----------



## tmclssns (Dec 28, 2006)

Great looking collection you have there... beautiful garage design as well. Is that a race-deck like flooring? I want to get that type of floor for the garage as well.

Too bad it's mostly Megs / AG stuff here in Belgium. Wish to try some zymöl, zaino, pinnacle, etc. too.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

It should be pointed out that Zaino gives a real bling finish with an almost crazy clarity to the paint which is not fully conveyed in photos, so both products used have aspects which can be more fully appreciated in person rather than through the lens.

I can't wait to see Glyn's car in the flesh, but from the initial reaction it seems that the Zaino is doing tremendously well and I hope to report back on my thoughts on the finish of both the LSPs.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

can i have more pics of your garage please  :lol: looks excellent


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Great write up, I really enjoyed reading that. Thanks! 

Car is looking lovely as ever!


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Thanks for the comments guys.
I certainly don't think I can draw any conclusions on this one yet. We had good sunlight yesterday and that didn't help really either. Even in the rain today there didn't appear to be any difference in the beading. So far I am a bit surprised by the results. I agree I think the ultimate test would be to do a 50:50 on the bonnet with tape. We can give that a go at the Parc Ferme meet if you like. :thumb: 

I will do a write up on my garage/collection some time - I find those sorts of threads fascinating too


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Looking lovely, thanks for sharing your thoughts on the differences mate:thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

OK had some spare time this afternoon, so decided to convert this to a 50:50 test on the bonnet.
Passenger side left as is was: 3 coats of Zaino Z5Pro (ZFX'd), followed by 6 coats of Zaino Z2Pro (ZFX'd) applied at the end of Sept 06. Since then just washed and spritzed with alternating Z6 and Z8 detail sprays after each wash.










Drivers side: today : polished with Menz RD85 FF (to ensure removal of previous Zaino), followed by Zymol HD Cleanse and then hand applied Zymol Vintage.










I will let you know when i can tell a difference. The only perceivable difference in the garage (it is dark outside now) is that the Zaino side feels much slicker (what you would expect from a sealent I guess).


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

I have to say I cannot tell any difference whatsoever, then again I probably wouldn't expect to, look forward to seeing in the flesh mate!

Both look just perfect to me!

Will look forward to your ongoing thoughts on the finish of both!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I have found zymol to be very slick but the slickness of zaino is just sick!


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Great update to the thread.


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

Thats a great update and idea Glyn, i can sure as hell not tell the difference.

Can you wash between coats of Z2 and Z5 or do they have to go on immediately after one another?


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

You can, but IIRC you should use Z7 wash.

Z7 is a good shampoo, but having used it through winter I don't believe it is as good as the price in the UK £11.95 for 8 washes is very expensive IMHO.

As an update to this thread, saw the car in person today and could not tell any difference in the finish between the two after 10 minutes deliberation.

I thought that the Zaino side had maybe 5% more flake, but that could have been the sun.


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

Neil_S said:


> You can, but IIRC you should use Z7 wash.
> 
> Z7 is a good shampoo, but having used it through winter I don't believe it is as good as the price in the UK £11.95 for 8 washes is very expensive IMHO.


Thats may be a problem, trying to get 6 layers on the car in a day with varying weather and i cant fit the RR in the garage


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Actually, I recall Glyn doesn't use Z7 and added more layers, so quite possibly scrub my last statement, your probably fine, wipedown with Z6 and then apply more layers.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

I took it along to the DW South Coast meet today like that (minus the 3434 tape of course) and even in bright sunlight there was no real difference.
Possibly just possibly, the Zaino side was slightly clearer with more flake pop and the Zymol side had slightly more depth to the colour. But this is ever so ever so slight.
No one else I spoke to could tell one side from the other either.


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

Neil_S said:


> Actually, I recall Glyn doesn't use Z7 and added more layers, so quite possibly scrub my last statement, your probably fine, wipedown with Z6 and then apply more layers.


Sweet as the proverbial nut, cheers Neil :thumb:

Expect some more questions if a parcel drops through my door next week


----------



## gleam-auto-valeting (Jan 28, 2007)

GlynRS2 said:


> I took it along to the DW South Coast meet today like that (minus the 3434 tape of course) and even in bright sunlight there was no real difference.
> Possibly just possibly, the Zaino side was slightly clearer with more flake pop and the Zymol side had slightly more depth to the colour. But this is ever so ever so slight.
> No one else I spoke to could tell one side from the other either.


I have a conversation with Craig about this when we were stood looking at your car today, and yes even we said there wasn't a great deal of difference, BUT if you left both the products on the bonnet in 50/50 fashion how would they look in 6 months time? Surely that's the test? 
Many thanks for the spin today Glyn truly impressive! :thumb: 
Dan.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

gleam-auto-valeting said:


> I have a conversation with Craig about this when we were stood looking at your car today, and yes even we said there wasn't a great deal of difference, BUT if you left both the products on the bonnet in 50/50 fashion how would they look in 6 months time? Surely that's the test?
> Many thanks for the spin today Glyn truly impressive! :thumb:
> Dan.


The Zaino was applied at the end of September 2006, so we were effectively looking at 5 + month old Zaino versus few week old Zymol. :thumb:


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Great thread, after reading quite a few on here over the last few days I was starting to make a huge shopping list but this has renewed my faith in Zaino.

Also yesterday spent a bit more time on my cars than I have had a chance for a while.

My C class is awaiting better weather to get the Zaino treatment (only had the car since Christmas) and there are also some deeper scratches that also need attending to first. Gave this a quick go over with Diamondbrite (I expect this is swearing here ) and it looks fine, for now.

My 1991 e36 got the full Zaino treatment last August, for a 16 year old car the paintwork is very good bar lots of stonechips on the bonnet  .
Anyway it is a second car that is not used much and sits outside only getting washed maybe one a month or so  but after a wash yestday and some finale spray the shine is still fantastic, I am really pleased with how the Zaino is lasting / looking.


----------



## DieselMDX (Apr 18, 2007)

late bump but any updates?


----------



## dirk (Jun 2, 2007)

both waxes look glossy mate ,but you are right ,method to how you use the product makes all the difference


----------



## rydawg (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks for your honest detailed write up!

I have been using Zaino for a year now on all the cars I do professionally. My customers are extremely happy with my correction work and better yet, it is protected very well with Zaino. Plus the extra thick gloss it gives is superb and a bonus. 

Z8 spray after a wash will improve the gloss and bring the protection back to the starting point. I think Z8 is the key to a deep wet look gloss after the sealants are on. Alos on moldings and trim, I use z6 to clean and then use z8 to shine and give protection.


----------



## FMINUS (Aug 19, 2007)

How in the world did you get that ***** sample case?


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

FMINUS said:


> How in the world did you get that ***** sample case?


A lot of luck. I was on here one day and someone put it up in the personal sales section :thumb:

As far as an update goes, the Zaino just kept on looking good. In the end I was itching to do a full Vintage treatment, which I posted up here:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=29400
Since then the Vintage finish has also lasted well. Initially I found it did tend to be more prone to dulling between washes, but now I have found that by using Z8 after a wash it just keeps its sparkle. 
The Vintage is a very special wax and in just detailed form does seem to have a very slight edge on Zaino - but only just and the price difference is huge. However, if you use the Zaino your car will be looking good for more of the time, strangely even when dirty! Z8 is a very special product, not cheap but the best quick detailer spray that I have come across and it seems to work easily as well over the Vintage as Zaino. It does work out cheaper and better value than Zym0l Field Glaze though, which would be the regular top up for Vintage.
I am surprised that more people don't use Zaino. I know that some people have had trouble with it being fussy with weather conditions when being applied and then reacting strangely with some Snow Foam products, but when it works it is fantastic. I always apply it indoors in the garage where it is warm and dry and have never had any problems. I know a lot of people rave about Jetseal 109, I have this and it is a very good product, but frankly it is not in the same league as Zaino when it comes to finish in my opinion. Of course all of this are my personal findings on my own car and what you use on your own vehicles or detailing others is entirely up to you. As with a lot of people I am always trying to find the perfect product to give the perfect finish. At present I would say that these two are pretty much neck and neck at the top of my list - the Vintage shading it for finish by the thinnest of margins and the Zaino doing the same with durability. All I need now is to get hold of a sample of Royale


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

^^ Or a sample of this new Solaris!  

This is an excellent thread, very honest and great to see a comparison. Your car's been prepared superbly to yield a fantastic finish and a pair of high quality LSPs have been tested at their best here. Thanks for taking the time to do this, and update after so long. :thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

GlynRS2 said:


> A lot of luck. I was on here one day and someone put it up in the personal sales section :thumb:
> 
> As far as an update goes, the Zaino just kept on looking good. In the end I was itching to do a full Vintage treatment, which I posted up here:
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=29400
> ...


Glyn, you just summarised my findings after having Vintage on the car for a few weeks.

If you could summarise Zaino vs ***** Vintage in percent terms of finish and say Zaino was 95% with Vintage 100%, I find that after 2 days, the Vintage has dipped to say 80%, but the Zaino is resisting more dirt so looks superior at say 90%.

I will most certainly try the Z8 over the Vintage because as you say, it looks absolutely fantastic when washed and I can see that slight advantage over a Zaino finish (gloss and depth for me).


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

I've found the Vintage looks better for longer when doing a final wash with Z Clear

Process: Foam, Rinse, Foam, Rinse, TBM Megs Shampoo plus, rinse, OBM with Z Clear and Rinse

It is weird but the finish just seems to work and last


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Epoch said:


> I've found the Vintage looks better for longer when doing a final wash with Z Clear
> 
> It is weird but the finish just seems to work and last


I agree with you there. Try the Z8 sometime also :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

GlynRS2 said:


> I agree with you there. Try the Z8 sometime also :thumb:


Glyn following your recommendation it's on my list already!!!


----------



## rydawg (Apr 25, 2007)

I think z6 and z8 are some excellent products and made for the true perfectionist. Z8 gives such a nice deep gloss and also gives protection.

On used cars that I do quickies on for dealers, I will give a quick polish and then top with z8.


----------

